# 40g Breeder Central American Riparium - Ilyodon frucidens are Here!



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

See "The Planted Fish Bowl" for more on me! 







* "El Rio Grande" 
Jake's 40g Biotope Riparium*​
*Updates*
Pg. 2 - In With The New, Out With The Old - Tank Setup, But Dry
Pg. 3 - The Drought is Over! Tank Setup!
Pg. 4 - New'ns
Pg. 5 - Thanksgiving
Pg. 5 - RESCAPE 









_Let it begin!_










_"El Rio Pico," this setups forefather_

*A Little Backround*

Many of you have probably seen my "El Rio Pico" riparium. Great little tank. But if you begin to read the very first post, and many more, you will realize how unprepared, unlearned, and horrid at spelling I was. I mainly got by on luck, water changes, and hardy fish. Well, now that I have a good grasp of aquaria (and spelling!) I am going to up the ante. After getting the awesome parents of mine to OK the "Bigger Aquarium Bill" I freak out, and begin to scour Craigslist for a good deal. While looking around for a bigger tank, I decide on getting a 40g breeder sized aquarium. I also plan the tank out, a S. American Biotope, with riparium plant in the far left corner, lots of driftwood, and everything else that is needed, mostly using overpowered equipment from "El Rio Pico". This leads us to yesterday, when I learn of the _Petco_ "Dollar Per Gallon Sale". I check my funds, think it over, and decide to get the tank new, and get a used stand. Late this morning (8/30/10) I come home with a brand new, _Aqueon_ 40 gallon breeder aquarium! Which leaves us at the here and now. The tank won't bee setup 'till I get the stand, but getting the tank is a good excuse for starting a journal.









_Petco a store that is on the rise... in my area!_









_The thing is huge!!!_



*Equipment List*

_Tank_: Aqueon 40g Breeder w/black trim
_Filter: _Eheim Classic 2213 w/powerhead 
_Substrate: _Pool filter sand
_Lighting: _24" T5HO hydroponics light fixture w/24w 6,500k bulb*
_Stand: _Unknown
_Flora_: _Vallisneria _spp. _Echinoduros_ spp. 
_Fauna:_ Unknown
_Photoperiod: _Unknown
_Fertilization:_ Unknown
_CO2:_ None Planned...

*Upgrading ASAFA

It will be a while before I can get this baby up and running, so be patient! (As I will have to be...) Please, feel free to comment and tell me what you think! If you see any problems with my plan, tell me. Please!









_Oh my horrid cheese puffs, samples!!!_










_The tank..._


Special thanks to: Petco, Hydrophyte and Riparium Supply, Hoppy, Sewingalot, and everybody else who I have forgoten and will remember later!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

off to a good start. How much are you gonna fill the tank with water? 60%? 40%?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

VadimShevchuk said:


> off to a good start. How much are you gonna fill the tank with water? 60%? 40%?


100% is the plan! Thanks!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

JakeJ said:


> 100% is the plan! Thanks!


o, I thought you were gonna do a riparium.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Looking good.

A growing Petco?! Unheard of!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

VadimShevchuk said:


> o, I thought you were gonna do a riparium.


The tank will be totally filled with riparium planters in the far right corner. Sorta like what Chris is doing with his 38g riparium. roud:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Looking good.
> 
> A growing Petco?! Unheard of!


I know, it was really strange, I whent to the same store about three months ago, and almost everything was "Out of Stock", dead and sick fish everywhere, and almost all the plants where non-aquatic. Now, they have a _big _selection of equipment, lots of healthy fish, (FW and SW) and a OK selection of aquatic plants. I was impressed. The guy who was incharge while I was there seemed to know what he was doing, which probably helps!

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Needed: Stocking Suggestions*

I need some stocking suggestions guys! I would like to go lightly stock with S. American spp. only. My two ideas are:

1. Honduran Red Points 
livebearers of somesort 
no aquatic plants

2. Angelfish(?), 
group or two of tetras 
_Corydoras_ sp. 
Pair of dwarf cichlids

I haven't tested my tap pH or GH in a while, but from what I remember, it is somewhat hard and alkaline.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats Jake1 I'm tryin to persuade my parents to upgrade to a 55 since it's so cheap..


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Chrisinator said:


> Congrats Jake1 I'm tryin to persuade my parents to upgrade to a 55 since it's so cheap..


Thanks and good luck Chris! :icon_smil


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd go with celebes haflbeaks for the livebearers, they're exotic.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> I'd go with celebes haflbeaks for the livebearers, they're exotic.


I had never heard of that fish before, they are awesome! They are jumpers unfourtunatly, and I am leaving this tank topless though. 
Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I kept my tank topless and no problems. Just don't spook em too bad and they should be okay. Keep the tank like 1/2 inch lower or so too.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> I kept my tank topless and no problems. Just don't spook em too bad and they should be okay. Keep the tank like 1/2 inch lower or so too.


You know man, I don't think I will risk it. Thank you much for the idea though! :icon_smil


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Okay 

I had wrestling halfbeaks, they are close, they like saltier water and harder water I got a couple batches of babies  They are great fish, if you ever have the spare tank definately do it. They are mean, lean machines. I had them with white clouds, and they'd get nipped during feeding time. The male halfbeaks are especially mean to each other.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow...We had the same idea, Jake! I got a 40 brdr too. Stranger, it's going to be a fully filled riparium. hehe Good luck on yours!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

40 breeders are my favorite tanks! I am so excited to see the tank develop!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Wow...We had the same idea, Jake! I got a 40 brdr too. Stranger, it's going to be a fully filled riparium. hehe Good luck on yours!


Dude, no way!?! That is kinda weird, but great minds think alike I guess!



sewingalot said:


> 40 breeders are my favorite tanks! I am so excited to see the tank develop!


When I picked the thing up, I was like :icon_eek: then :biggrin:. The thing is huge! Thanks for the comments Sewingalot and Demonbreedr16!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey nice start on this Jake. 40 breeders are my all time favorite aquarium shape.

Have you given a thought to the riparium plants yet? It could be really great to get a couple of _Echinodorus_ going in there.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey nice start on this Jake. 40 breeders are my all time favorite aquarium shape.
> 
> Have you given a thought to the riparium plants yet? It could be really great to get a couple of _Echinodorus_ going in there.


 
Hey thanks Devin! 

I have thought about the riparium plants a little. I would like to RAOK my baby panda bamboo and tahitan bridal veil as they are not S. American. In all, I was thinking some _Echinodorus _spp., a _Dieffenbachia_ spp., and some sort of S. American grass or sedge in planters. For the new, Riparium Supply Nano Raft, I was thinking of.... Drum roll please.... _Pilea_! :icon_smil I would really like to get rid of all my current plants and get some new stuff in there. Feel free to suggest some more plants Devin! I need as much help as I can get.



*Stand construction should begin tommarow!!!*


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

If you want grassy stuff I would highly recommend using a _Cyperus_. _Cyperus_ have worldwide distribution. One that I have grown real well in ripariums is _C. alternifolius_ var. _gracilis_. That one actually is not of Sought American origin, but it looks just like the typical _Cyperus_, so it's a good representation. 

A real nice thing about _Cyperus_ plants is that they add a lot vertical shape, but they don't throw a lot of shade, so there is still plenty of light left over for plants underneath them. I think that an especially nice combination is some _Cyperus_ with a few centerpiece & accent plants, and then a nice dense growth of carpeting stem plants all around.










The way to grow those carpeting plants is to root them in hanging planters, and then train to grow across trellis rafts.

There are a number of good potential carpeting emersed stem plants to choose from, and that could be an interesting area to explore with the biotope idea.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Almost Complete!*

*"El Rio Pico", may he rest is peace, has been completly taken down, and the stand for "El Rio Grande" is almost finished! If all goes well, I should have pictures of the new tank up late tonight!!!*


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*In With The New, Out With The Old - Tank Setup, But Dry*

*In With The New, Out With The Old - Tank Setup, But Dry*

Today was a big day, atleast when it came to my aquaria! (And college football...) I begin with moving the flora and fauna from "El Rio Pico" to an extra 10g setup with a heater and air pump late in the morning. The fishes seem fine, which is a releif. Once all the "perishable" stuff was moved, I moved the substrate (pool filter sand) into some large buckets to be pust to use later. With the tank emptied and the stand cleared, it was time to say good by. *Sob*.... :icon_eek:










_The final hours of "El Rio Pico"..._









_Takin' everything out_









_The holding tank_









_It's.... Gone!_


Well anyway, my awesome dad "helped" (Ok, he did everything!) me make the stand. Several 2x4's, screws, and wafer boards later, the stand was lookin' good! So early this evening, everything was inplace! The Eheim was clean, the stand was up, and the tank was on top of it. But this is where a little problem takes place, the reinforced wafer board which the tank is sitting on is uneven. So I will have to wait 'till I can even the stand out, (tommarow) to fill the this baby up! This is totally OK with me, since am I pooped and the idea of filling and dumping around forty buckets of water into the tank sounds a little, "unfun." I did spend some time aquascaping the thing though, so this update isn't totally worthless! 

Tell me what you think!










_Da Mess!_ 









_The Stand in All Its Glory_









_More of The Stand_









_Aquascape!_


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

No comments!!!


Anyway, the tank is *filled!*


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I love river stones in Ripariums! Very cool!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Chrisinator said:


> I love river stones in Ripariums! Very cool!


As do I. You can't have a good tank without a good hardscape in my opinion. Thanks!

I will have pictures up later today, if I can get around to it... I added the fauna and they look pretty happy exploring the tank. roud: I may be able to run to Advanced Aquarium Systems later today and pick up some two dollar _Vallniserea_ spp. also.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

wow looks mighty fine.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> wow looks mighty fine.



Thanks man!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Forgot to mention I really like those driftwood..


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that's looking great. Nice work!

Do you still plan to use leaves in there? I think that I have heard of using magnolia leaves. You might be able to find a magnolia tree in your neighborhood and they will be dropping their leaves before too long.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Chrisinator said:


> Forgot to mention I really like those driftwood..


Yeah, they are pretty good peices that I got form Sollie7. My main peice is in the garbage though, as it began to rot a while back. :icon_frow



hydrophyte said:


> Hey that's looking great. Nice work!
> 
> Do you still plan to use leaves in there? I think that I have heard of using magnolia leaves. You might be able to find a magnolia tree in your neighborhood and they will be dropping their leaves before too long.


Thanks Devin! Your 50g is looking awesome as well. 

I will be using leaves I if I can find some. I know I don't have a magnolia around here, but I do have a house next door that is empty that is filled with Oak trees. If I can't "tap that" I will try and find another way, or go without...

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*The Drought is Over! -Tank Setup-*

*The Drought is Over! -Tank Setup-*










As the title says, Sunday was "fill up day" for the tank! I really like what is happening so far with thsi thing. I have filled up tanks by hand in the past (no Python... no fun!) so I figured out a way to do it "bucketlessly." With the help of the little bro, I brought our garden hose up though my second story porch door right up to the tank. It was sooo nice being able to fill the tank in three minutes with no labor, compared to an hour or more with alot of bucket lifting. :icon_smil Anyway, once the tank was filled, I had to rearange some of the driftwood as most haven't sunk yet. Monday afternoon I added the fauna, and all has been pretty good since. The only thing I have noticed, is that one of the _Corydoras_ is missing the top of his back fin (anal fin?). He also seems to have been rejected by the other _Corydoras_. It appears that they chase on occasion and will not school with him. The two things that my have happened, is that my rejuvenating _Betta splendens_ who is in the tank temporarily, could have nipped him and the others are picking on him because he is weaker. That or the other two are now a breeding pair? I highly doubt the second one. 










_As far as the ripascape goes, I will add on to the riparium plants that I have as this baby progresses. _


















_Under The Tank - Featuring, the Eheim, baskets, and a _Dracanea









_I love spray bar current!_









_Side Veiw_


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

pop the rim! I was never happy with my full riparium with the rim on it...


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Removing the rim could make that look even better, but I don't feel at all comfortable with filling a de-rimmed tank to the top. If you were to fill only to maybe 4 inches from the top it should work safely. The "extra" glass at the top then acts as a brace for the lower part of the glass.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry guys, but I am not going to derim this tank... Why? Parents, my lack of skillz, and I may want to do something in the future that requires a rim. Thanks for the comments though!!!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I think my _Corydoras_ just laid eggs!!! I am not totally sure though... No snails in my tank, and they it is a real small group. I saw a corie swimming weirdly right next to it. Maybe?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, the eggs disappeared overnight...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

The _Corydoras _ did spawn again but laid about five weird looking eggs that again dissapeared overnight. They are all acting "normal" now, so I don't know what got into them!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Leaf Litter Added-Stocking Rough Draft*

Huston... We have a problem. The SD card is lost! 

Yeah, so this is kind of a no picture update.

So far, everything has been going well. The _Corydoras_ have spawned several times and plants have been doing good. Before this tank was started, I had researched adding almond or oak leaves to create a leaf litter over the substrate, and finding no con's against it, I have decided to go ahead with it. I first collected a couple hand fulls from a neighbors yard, cleaned them, and added them to my 2.5g betta setup to see if they had any negative affects. Two days later, Sam (Da betta) is thriving and loves all the tannins and places to explore! With the thumbs up from Sam, I collected some more leaves and let them sit for a day. Earlier this evening, I sorted through the ones I collected and cleaned the select few and dumped them in the tank. After a quick rearrangment session, all is well... And awesome! I can't believe that I didn't add leaves sooner. They really give off an aura of rainforest riveness. 

As far as stocking, you may have seen my thread in the "Fish" forum for stocking suggestions. After much diliberation, and help from you guys, here is my stocking rough draft.

Neon Tetra - 11
_Corydoras_ spp. - 5
_Apistogramma_ spp. (_agassizi_?) - 3-4

Maybes
_Otocinculus_ spp.
Small group of other tetras


Please comment and tell me what you think!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished watching my _Corydoras_ spawn!!!!!!!


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

lol sounds like your having fun watching them spawn! Wonder if they will mature into fry?! My New male betta has been courting his female and shes changed to her spawning colours, so looks like babies all round!!! lol


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> lol sounds like your having fun watching them spawn! Wonder if they will mature into fry?! My New male betta has been courting his female and shes changed to her spawning colours, so looks like babies all round!!! lol


Yes, I am perverted! :icon_roll I am just exited because I have never bred any fish before, unless convicts count! :icon_smil I am going to try and fixgure our a DIY fry trap thing to go into the tank, as they are canabalistic. Probably some tuppaware with lots of wholes in it! Hey, I will take baby fish over none anytime of the day! Congratz on the bettas! I feel really sorry for my betta in his 2.5g... He just started making a bubble nest with no female! :confused1: Silly fishes!
Regards,
Jake


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

lol...............just on a side note do you or anyone else know, if it is just male bettas that make the nest or do females too? Just because the male I lost had its finnage bitten back and when I introduced the new male one of the "females" started to flare its gills and attack! i removed it and put it in a spare tank where in a couple of days it started to make a nest. I know females can be aggressive to males but this has characteristics of a plakat male and am worried i have been misold a male!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: "El Rio Grande" 40g Breeder Biotope Riparium - Stocking and Leaf Litter! Pg. 3*

I would stick with a trio of apistos 1 male and 2 females...do u knnoe what kind yet?

To should of tetra would be cool but I like the idea of adding 1 large school of selected tetras would fit this tank much better....what kind (s)
I love ottos but I think a BN would be better in this one

Cories....go fit it. I think a nice group of six would be perfect


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: "El Rio Grande" 40g Breeder Biotope Riparium - Stocking and Leaf Litter! Pg. 3*

Lok between its pelvic fins.if you see a white dot its a female and if its not there its a male.females that I have had never had built one but I know in gouramis, females will help sometimes


> lol...............just on a side note do you or anyone else know, if it is just male bettas that make the nest or do females too? Just because the male I lost had its finnage bitten back and when I introduced the new male one of the "females" started to flare its gills and attack! i removed it and put it in a spare tank where in a couple of days it started to make a nest. I know females can be aggressive to males but this has characteristics of a plakat male and am worried i have been misold a male!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Update! - New'ns!*

Hello all!

Been a long time since I have updated, though, I do as always have an excuse... I lost my SD card. Pretty lame, huh? But anyways, alot has happend visually with this tank since I have updated. Probably a day or two after the tank was setup, I added oak leaves to create a leaf litter for the bottem of the tank, and in my opinion gives it a beutiful biotope feel. I took a trip a couple weeks ago to Advanced Aquarium Systems, and picked up some Vallisneria sp.. They seem to be doing OK, thought it will be interesting to see if I can keep them alive, because I haven't kept aquatics alive for more then three months. :icon_surp On Tuesday I got a package from Ripairum Supply. In it was some Ruellia, Pilea grandifolia, Echinodorus, and a Large Tank Planter Planter 2-Pack. (For more on the Tank Planters, take a look at this blog post). That night I replanted and cleaned all my Riparium Supply Planters in an effort to get rid of the most annoying springtails that like to call my tank home. One a very happy note, my Corydoras have started to regularly spawn! I have even gotten the chance to unknowingly raise one of the fry, who is now about +1in. long!

Equipment List

*Tank:* Aqueon 40g Breeder w/black trim
*Filter:* Eheim Classic 2213 w/Maxi Jet 404 powerhead 
*Substrate:* Pool filter sand
*Lighting:* 24" T5HO hydroponics light fixture w/24w 6,500k bulb*
*Stand:* Homemade
*Flora* 
Riparia Flora - _Echinodorus Cordifolius _'Marble Queen'
Baby panda bamboo (_Poceana_ spp.)
_Pilea grandifolia_ 
Peace lilly (_Spathiphyllium_ spp.) 
Tahitan Bridal Veil
Dumb Cane (_Dieffenbachia_ spp.)
Basket Grass (_Oplismenus hirtellus_?) 
_Ruellia_ spp.
Aquatic Flora - _Vallisneria_ spp. 
*Fauna:* Unknown
*Photoperiod:* 10HPD with 2 hour seista period
*Fertilization:* Dry fertilizers 1 per week
*CO2:* None
*Decor':* Driftwood, oak leaves, river rocks

*Upgrading ASAFA





























































Pardon the fact that I was playing around with my cameras flash.





A quick video I made....


Please comment!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I like it


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

problemman said:


> I like it


Thank you! I really like the underwater section of this display, but the riparium part is ify at best right now. I will attempt to pick of some _Acorus _for the backround the next time I have to run to a nursury. Pulling both parts of the display will also be a little bit of a challenge. Once the roots of the Raft plants begin to develop and grow, they should help.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice work... Very good looking tank.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

gringostar9 said:


> Nice work... Very good looking tank.


Thank! :bounce:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*First Video and Pests...*

I have a pest problem! Ok, well not anymore as the plants are being dunked, but when I got up this morning the _Echinoduros _ had a whole lot of black spots on it. On closer inspection, I found them to be springtails or/and aphids I am crossing my fingers springtails, but they looked way to aphidy to be a springtail. Anyways, I am dunking all the plants for a day or less to get rid of 'em. In the mean time, here is a link to my blog of the video, since the Photobucket one seems to not be working. 

Enjoy! :biggrin:

http://theplantedfishbowl.blogspot.com/


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Were the pests that looked like black spots round, or elongated and pointy? I had some trouble with thrips this summer. It seemed that _Dieffenbachia_ was their favorite plant.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Were the pests that looked like black spots round, or elongated and pointy? I had some trouble with thrips this summer. It seemed that _Dieffenbachia_ was their favorite plant.


Yep, they where black but more of a rounded black that was a tad ponty at the back end. They never went for the _Dieffenbachia,_ just the _Echinodorus. _That made up the majority on them, there was the odd strait gray coloured one in their as well.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Through The Upgrades - Wimpy First Timer SlideShow*

http://s883.photobucket.com/albums/ac37/RipariumGuy/?action=view&current=868b002c.pbw


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Thanksgiving Update*

Don't worry, I didn't forget about this thread...

The tank has been going as well as the turkey tasted yesterday. With a few downs added. The riparium plants are recovering from a aphid infestation, which where eradicated after a qiuck 24 hour dunk. Aphids seem to really like soft tissued plants, having left the_ Spathyphillum _and such alone but chowing down on the poor _Echinodorus_. Other then that, the plants have been flourishing. Fauna wise, the _Corydoras_ keep doing what cories do. So far they have added two more almost adult fry to their ranks. Another thing I have learned is that neons love this.










Man do they attack every little shrimp until they look more like hatchet fish. I have been taking a look around most of the fish stores around here and unfourtunatly can not find any dwarf cichlids. Fish Ulimited is the only store I haven't checked yet... So keep you fingers crossed! The backup plan if I can not find any dwarfs are angels, which Advanced Aquarium has an abundance of. 

For equipment, and I have researching some good light fixtures and heaters. So far I have these in mind for lighting.

http://www.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-24in-4x24W-T5-HO-Light-Fixture-Advance-p/52201.htm

or 

http://www.hydrobarn.com/subcat343.html


Now on to the pictures! (Notice, I got a backround!)





























_*Pilea grandifolia*_










*My monsterous Dieffenbachia (aka Dumb cane)*










Poor plant...










*Daddy Corydoras with his son*.

Enjoy! And please comment...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

With the ups and downs look good.try aqua bid for some apistos.that's where in getting mine!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

problemman said:


> With the ups and downs look good.try aqua bid for some apistos.that's where in getting mine!


Thanks for the Aquabid suggestion! I keep forgeting about it....


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Rescaped the tank yesterday. Looks pretty decent but I need to tweak some things. Especially the riparium section... I have alot of work to do.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Rescaped. What you think?


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

Pic did not work! 

But the tank has looked awesome so far!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

weluvbettas said:


> Pic did not work!
> 
> But the tank has looked awesome so far!


 
Here we are.... Sorry about that. I just moved the image, which is why wont display correctly.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that's a nice rescape.

The picture is a bit overexposed. Can you manually control exposure with your camera?

Did you decide to remove the leaves? Were they causing trouble/


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks nice!! What filter are you using??


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey that's a nice rescape.
> 
> The picture is a bit overexposed. Can you manually control exposure with your camera?
> 
> Did you decide to remove the leaves? Were they causing trouble/


I am not sure about adjusting the exposure on my camera. I would think that I could, but I will have to tinker a bit to make sure. I do not like using flash in any of my tank/fish shots because of the reflection. All in all, when I take pictures either the riparium setction looks perfect and the actual aquarium looks way to dark. Any ideas?

As far as the leaves, when they where breaking down they where/created way to much dertrius for my liking. I think for the moment I will leave it "leafless" until I can order some almond leave from Aquabid.

Thanks kind words!



weluvbettas said:


> Looks nice!! What filter are you using??


Thanks! I am actually way under filtered, having only a single EHEIM Classic 2213 on it. I hope to upgrade to a bigger EHEIM or maybe a Fluval of some kind. Or really any good canister that wont cost me a fortune! roud:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Messin' with Fish Pictures And a Rescape - Update*








This tank is finally kind of starting to look like I had planned it to be. Remember the, "kind of" in that last statement.

The over all plan is to have the riparium section act as the obvious land section, being filled with _Acorus graminius_ (spelling?). I would then place the driftwood(manzanita if all goes as planned) to make them looks like the root system/stump of a tree. The rocks would then be arranged so that the left side of the tank would be like the center of the stream. _Vallisneria _and a few _Echinodorus _would then be lightly added throughout. Sound good or what! :biggrin:




























The current rescape is temporary until I can get some better wood/manzy.

The leaves are right now gone for a little as they where causing to much waste for my liking. But don't worry, they will return.

Also, I am in the hunt for some new equipment, if you happen to have a decent canister filter, 24-36" T5HO light fixture, or a good heater that you would like to sell, PM me!










I am still working on pictures my picture taking skills, especially fish and full tank shots so please bare with me.




































_Pilea grandifolia_



























*Still a bit cloudy.*


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

nice tank jake, l am curious to know why the light isn't centered or did you do it on purpose?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> nice tank jake, l am curious to know why the light isn't centered or did you do it on purpose?


I decided to "uncenter" the fixture to give the riparium plants some more light. It also goes along well with the whole biotope theme because if decreases the amount of light getting to the rest of the tank. Which is kinda like what a S.A. stream would be like since it is surouneded by trees and such.

Thanks for the complement!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Better?


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Try this :icon_wink...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

TickleMyElmo said:


> Try this :icon_wink...


How my freind did you do that!?!? :help:

How is this?


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

I edited it in Adobe Lightroom 3.3....adjusted exposure, recovered the highlights and added some contrast roud:

I see you're using a KODAK EASYSHARE ZD710, which does have exposure compensation, so dial it down a bit ( set it to -0.3 or -.07)...Also, I see you used the flash....don't....the flash causes unbalanced lighting and blows the highlights...instead, dial down the exposure compensation like I said before, and only take pictures of the tank at night with the lights in the room off but the lights on the tank on. Combined with reducing the exposure compensation, it should give you much better results.

The one you posted is okay, but it's too dark in the tank, making it hard to see the scape :icon_wink

Here's an edited version of the one you just posted...










EDIT: Here's another one, this one had the best foundation to work with


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

TickleMyElmo said:


> I edited it in Adobe Lightroom 3.3....adjusted exposure, recovered the highlights and added some contrast roud:
> 
> I see you're using a KODAK EASYSHARE ZD710, which does have exposure compensation, so dial it down a bit ( set it to -0.3 or -.07)...Also, I see you used the flash....don't....the flash causes unbalanced lighting and blows the highlights...instead, dial down the exposure compensation like I said before, and only take pictures of the tank at night with the lights in the room off but the lights on the tank on. Combined with reducing the exposure compensation, it should give you much better results.
> 
> ...


wow.... Thank you so much for the advice! I shall attempt another photo shoot tonight and see how things turn out with what you have suggested. I need to find a good (preferably free :biggrin photo editting site. Any ideas?
Again, thank you for all the help!
Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*Livebearers, Cichlids and SunSuns... Oh My!*

Hello all!

I have yet again changed some of my original plans for this baby fauna way. After losing about a gallon of saliva due to a sales thread, I finally swallowed the "bait". Here is the low-down. I will be going on vacation for a while in mid to late January. Since I do not want to risk losing the "things," the seller has graciously offered to hold them until I get back. This also means that I will have enough time to upgrade the necessary equipment to keep the "things" happy. 

What are these, "things" you asked? Well they are 12 _Ilyodon furcidens _(a mexican wild-type livebearer) and a single _Archocentrus_ Honduran Red Point. I love the natural look of these fish and they match my water parameters very well. The _Ilyodons _are very easy to breed, (or so I am told!) so I should soon have some extras to spare as well. 

Now I also need to get some new equipment to make sure these guys (and gals!) thrive. My current heater is an old Tetra 50w. Obviously not adequate. Another thing that needs upgrading is my filter. The 106GPH EHEIM isn't cutting it as of now. So the plan is to get a SunSun canister filter and a Hydro inline heater.

That is what is cooking right now at least!

(Big thanks to Hydrophyte for setting me up with the fishes!)


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

JakeJ said:


> I need to find a good (preferably free :biggrin photo editting site. Any ideas?
> Jake


Gimp is usually the most recommended. Similar to photoshop, but free.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the help Pooky!

Is this better?


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

JakeJ said:


> Thanks for the help Pooky!
> 
> Is this better?


Much better! roud:

Notice how you can see both the highlight areas (the top) and the darker areas (the tank)....Good job!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

TickleMyElmo said:


> Much better! roud:
> 
> Notice how you can see both the highlight areas (the top) and the darker areas (the tank)....Good job!


Thanks for all the help! I finally figured out what all (ok, most) of the numbers that I can change are.:biggrin:


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

JakeJ said:


> Thanks for all the help! I finally figured out what all (ok, most) of the numbers that I can change are.:biggrin:


Sounds good, the more you practice the better you get, I'm about to update my journal with a bunch of pics too lol....


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

My three neons and five Corydoras found a new, temporary home at a LFS today. I will be leaving on vacation and didn't want to have to deal with having them, knowing that after I got back they would be replaced with 12 Ilyodon frucidens and a honduran red point!!! I am pretty siked about 'em. 

Equipment wise, I just got done ordering a Hydor Inline heater, and will be getting a SunSun canister and a Korolia Nano to replace my current EHEIM 2213. So if anybody wants a six month old 2213, PM me!

The tank is right now home to a male betta, who was a sad panda in my 2.5g. Now he is a happy panda!

I also picked up a HUGE Amazon sword from a LFS. It fills a good amount of space, which is good. 

I also got a camera tripod for X-mas! I love it. Taking none blurry FTS's just got a whole lot easier!

That is about it with this tank. I should have pictures up later tonight!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

JakeJ said:


> I should have pictures up later tonight!


You better....



Cant wait!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Caton said:


> You better....
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait!


Do not worry... I will not go on the "Phillip" route.

Sorry Phillip! :redface:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Some _Ruellia _shoots.










As you can probably tell, thanks to TickleMyElmo, my tripod, and Pisca 3, my pictures have improved!


----------



## R33 GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

looks great jejejeje do you have any fish in there


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

good start


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

really nice tank


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks awesome, and MUCH better pictures :icon_wink Tripods are great! lol...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

R33 GTR said:


> looks great jejejeje do you have any fish in there


 
Hey, thanks man! Fish wise, I currently have a single male betta in there. After I get back from vacation he will be replaced with 12 _Ilyodon frucidens_, and a honduran red point.



decoman said:


> good start





decoman said:


> really nice tank


Thanks Decoman!



TickleMyElmo said:


> Looks awesome, and MUCH better pictures :icon_wink Tripods are great! lol...


Its all thank you to! I agree, tripods are awesome! Thanks TME!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Ok seriously... why do i never visit this journal? You always comment on mine, but i never comment on yours. Yay, i feel like a dumbass now! Haha...

Looks great dude-- i'm really liking the riparium style. The leaves at the bottom are also awesome. You need moar plants though!!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Ok seriously... why do i never visit this journal? You always comment on mine, but i never comment on yours. Yay, i feel like a dumbass now! Haha...
> 
> Looks great dude-- i'm really liking the riparium style. The leaves at the bottom are also awesome. You need moar plants though!!


lol. Its OK man! :icon_smil

Thanks for the complements. It is all still a working progress, but I like where it is headed. I will be getting some more plants as I upgrade my fertz and lighting, though I do not want to go out of the biotope thing.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

After having a sales thread up for about a half hour, I sold it! (The EHEIM, $65 shipped) I think I broke a record of some kind. Now to order my SunSun, and figure out when I will be getting my Hydor.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey your pictures are looking a lot better.

That is a nice big Amazon sword that you got.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey your pictures are looking a lot better.
> 
> That is a nice big Amazon sword that you got.


 
Thanks Hydrophyte! The LFS had it in a big tank (I wanna say +90g) with some electric blue cichlids (There real name escapes me) and some _Geophagus_. It was the healthiest of the lot and was pretty cheap.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking great Jake!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> Looking great Jake!


Thanks Luke!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Look what I got! Now to wait to the SunSun...










Here is my rig to keep enough flow in the tank. Two powerheads, a Tom internal filter, and a air pump. Pretty ugly.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

SunSun should be here late Friday'ish. I have a b-ball game that evening/late night so Saturday I will set her up and do a big water change!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yay! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Tis' coming on the marrow!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*SunSun and Hydor Setup!*

Today was Setup-The-New-Equipment-Day.

So far I am a big fan the the SunSun. A good/decent quality filter for $35! How can you beat that? I will have a full review at The Planted Fish Bowl in a couple of days.

I am also a big fan the the Hydor Inline heater. Great little bugger. I do not have a good thermomiter, but just by sticking my hand in the tank I can tell it is much warmer. Goodbye old 50w Tetra!

Here are some updated pictures and video. Feel free to subscribe to my YouTube Cannel! :smile:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ8e7obrbeA





























The_ Ruellia brittonia _has be sending of new runners(?)!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You boys and filters.  I like the leaf litter addition, much prettier.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> You boys and filters.  I like the leaf litter addition, much prettier.


lol. It is more like you girls and algae!

Thanks for the complement! The whole thing will look much better when the leave darken up.roud:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I am leaving for California at five am Friday... Fun!

Because I will be gone for about two and a half weeks, I will have two buckets of dechlortinated water that have had fertilizers added to them. When the water gets below a certain point, I will have my dad (who will be home for some of it) dump 'em in. And feeding is a snap, as I have no fish! 

Speaking of fauna, when I get back I will be receiving my fishes! 12 _Ilyodon frucidens_ and a single honduran red point. WOOT WOOT! I am exited...

That is all for now, and thanks for looking!


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

It looks incredible!

So, you are growing plants hydroponically. Are those pebbles, or pebbles with dirt under them? Or, something else?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

defiesexistence said:


> It looks incredible!
> 
> So, you are growing plants hydroponically. Are those pebbles, or pebbles with dirt under them? Or, something else?


 
Thanks man!

The plants are grown hydroponically, with their root systems in the Riparium Supply planters. The planting mediums per plant vary, though, most of the time it is a combiniation of Hydroton (rounded clay pebbles), Flourite, and sometimes mineralized top soil. :thumbsup:


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Okay, it's an official interrogation now, Jake :drool:

Could you also use plastic pots filled with gravel, and hang them over the edge of the aquarium for a DIY job?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

defiesexistence said:


> Okay, it's an official interrogation now, Jake :drool:
> 
> Could you also use plastic pots filled with gravel, and hang them over the edge of the aquarium for a DIY job?


Sure could! Just make sure that the pots have holes in them that are smaller then the planting medium so that it does not escape. I highly recommend buying planters from Riparium Supply. Great service, cheap prices (three planters with hydroton for $15, and three rafts for about the same price) and great products. :thumbsup:

For fetilization, stick a root tab in there and you are set!

If you want to read up on ripariums, ripariums plants, riparium equipment, ETC, check out The Planted Fish Bowl (see sig.), Hydrophyte's Blog, or Riparium Supply.com.


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

All right, I'm done derailing. Keep it up, and I agree with the leaf litter. It's beautiful.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

defiesexistence said:


> All right, I'm done derailing. Keep it up, and I agree with the leaf litter. It's beautiful.


Haha, anytime man!


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Okay, _man_, subscribed :icon_lol:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

defiesexistence said:


> Okay, _man_, subscribed :icon_lol:


Thanks man! :biggrin:

Sorry, didn't realize that I had said that twice in a row... :icon_lol:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Cleaned the tank up a bit. Amazing how much water I lost over 2 1/2 weeks. A lot of hard water stains as well. Fishes should be here sometime this week. Weather permiting.

I took out all the riparium plants except the _Pilea _and _Ruellia_. If you want them, check the S&S!


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Cue: pic chant. ("PICS, PICS, PICS.")


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Pics pics pics!


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

(Caton, high five!)

And the slightly creepier version: "Picssssssssss. Piiii-iiicssssss." :hihi:

Really. Quit schooling, or whatever you're doing and post, or we can clutter your journal with chants :red_mouth


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

defiesexistence said:


> Cue: pic chant. ("PICS, PICS, PICS.")





Caton said:


> Pics pics pics!





defiesexistence said:


> (Caton, high five!)
> 
> And the slightly creepier version: "Picssssssssss. Piiii-iiicssssss." :hihi:
> 
> Really. Quit schooling, or whatever you're doing and post, or we can clutter your journal with chants :red_mouth


I do not know how I missed this....

Anywho, the fish and plant arrived, and everything except the plant have moved in nicely. (The plant have not yet been planted).


Here is a before picture with out the fish and plants:









Later today (I have procrastinated before, so you never know) will have newer pictures up!


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not quite sure how you missed that either, but I didn't litter your thread for your annoyment. Glass looks sparkly clean, and that sword looks like it's about to start sending runners out of the tank to destroy the world. Pretty amazing!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

How are the fish doing in there?

If you might like to take the effort to breed them I'd like to send a few more of those _Poecilia chica_ so that you will have a larger group to start with.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

defiesexistence said:


> I'm not quite sure how you missed that either, but I didn't litter your thread for your annoyment. Glass looks sparkly clean, and that sword looks like it's about to start sending runners out of the tank to destroy the world. Pretty amazing!


Thanks Defiesexistence! I cannot stand having a dirty tank... Period. I purty much have to clean off the glass every three days to get it to how I like it! :icon_mrgr The sword was a steal at my LFS. I think it was $8 for that thing. I kept it with out root tabs for the first three weeks of me having it, then I got some and just sent off four new leaves! Crazy... 



hydrophyte said:


> How are the fish doing in there?
> 
> If you might like to take the effort to breed them I'd like to send a few more of those _Poecilia chica_ so that you will have a larger group to start with.


They are doing really well. No diseases or anything stress related so far. All of them have been eating frozen blood worms, frozen brine shrimp and flake with gusto. 

My plan is to breed them, but I am not sure if my strait tap water (I do not have an RO unit :icon_neut) will suite them. (I am pretty sure it is rather hard and alkaline). I can probably setup a 10g for breeding purposes when the time comes as well.

I may have a video or two up later today/this week. First I need to shovel out my house... I hate getting a foot of snow over night....


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is a video of the fishes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEsmtY4IgNE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H0eUUbZZSY And here is a video of my whole tank.


I added music to them, but it has not shown up yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Question for you guys and gals: Would a 425GPH Koralia be to much for this tank? Would a 240GPH Koralia be better?


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Music's there, but you have to turn it up a little bit. (Whoa, a real life update, with film! :tongue

Looks sparkly clean, but a little bare plantwise. Add and trim stems? I love the rocks, btw. Couldn't see the texture they have earlier, but you also did great arrangement


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

defiesexistence said:


> Music's there, but you have to turn it up a little bit. (Whoa, a real life update, with film! :tongue
> 
> Looks sparkly clean, but a little bare plantwise. Add and trim stems? I love the rocks, btw. Couldn't see the texture they have earlier, but you also did great arrangement


The music is new to me. I didn't know that Youtube provided songs for you to use for free! roud:

The plants are what is killing me at the moment. The sword is flourishing, but the vals not so much. I was thinking of getting some hornwort and weight them down or something. Any ideas?

Thanks for the complements! I got the rocks from a landscaping store for free. When setting up the hardscape, I really do not follow any rules or ideas or plans. I Just place them where I think they would look good.

-Jake


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*New Fish, Plants and Equipment!*

Lots of new stuff with this tank! Here is the low down...

New Plants: _Acorus gramineus_

New Fish: 12 Ilyodon frucidens (Thanks Hydrophyte!)

New Equipment: Coralife Digital Thermometer, Hydor Koralia Nano 425GPH powerhead

Everything is starting to look as I had it in my mind. To an extent atleast. This summer, or sooner I plan to breed the livebearers and share them with some local freinds and such. But first, I need to get some good fish food and a fry tank setup. So until then!

I am also in the hunt for a good riparium foreground plant(s). I have a smaller cutting of _Pilea grandifolia_, so fingers crossed that will take off and allow me to fill up some space. Other then that I am not sure.

Feel free to comment! 








































_Ruellia brinttona_ - This plant has really taken off!


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Well done, the fish also look nice.
I added Pilea mollis plant recently to my 40 breeder and it is doing fine so far, I think Pilea grandifolia will most likely work for you.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey everbodies!

A buncha stuffs has changed. Hornwort, BABY FISHES, improved substrate, new location and better 'scape. No pictures right now... But soon! The more you post on this thread the sooner I'll post them.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Jake I saw your note that your I. furcidens dropped fry. You shouldn't have to feed them anything special and you can keep them right in there with the adults. That is the easiest and most prolific fish that I have ever kept. Let me know if you might need any more plants.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Simple. Clean. Attractive.

Three best words I can find to describe that tank.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Makes me want to get a riparium...CURSE YOU EMPTY WALLET! I love it. I need more pictures though!


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Jake, thanks to you, I'm looking into aquaponics seriously. Saving up for a t5ho for it.

So. Where are our pics? Or do we need to keep posting?


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

looking good have you thought about de-rimming? cant remeber if you said you had?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

luke20037 said:


> looking good have you thought about de-rimming? cant remeber if you said you had?


I have thought of it, but, don't like the idea of 40g of water on my floor.... :confused1:

One of these days I am going to save up for a rimless tank though. 



Oh, and this thread is really old. I have a new one for the tank, which currently looks alot better. I think it is entitled: Prepping for AGA Contest: 40g Natural Looking Riparium. Or some such thing.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

give me a link!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...ng-aga-aquascaping-contest-40g-natural-3.html


----------

